# Streaming from Buffalo LinkStation Live?



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

I know there were some posts a couple of years back on this, but I was hoping there might be some more updated info.

Anyway, I have a LinkStation Live HS-DH1000GL. I want to start digitizing my life (since the fiance thinks I have too many DVDs) and put a lot of them on here. My preference is to encode them in H.264, but other formats will do if necessary.

Is there a way to setup a server on my LinkStation Live to serve up digitized DVDs to my networked TiVo HDs? I'd prefer not to hack the LS if possible, but I understand if it's a necessity...


----------



## silypuddy (Jun 4, 2007)

ycrazyy said:


> I know there were some posts a couple of years back on this, but I was hoping there might be some more updated info.
> 
> Anyway, I have a LinkStation Live HS-DH1000GL. I want to start digitizing my life (since the fiance thinks I have too many DVDs) and put a lot of them on here. My preference is to encode them in H.264, but other formats will do if necessary.
> 
> Is there a way to setup a server on my LinkStation Live to serve up digitized DVDs to my networked TiVo HDs? I'd prefer not to hack the LS if possible, but I understand if it's a necessity...


Do you have a PS3? If so you can stream to that and then to ur TV.


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

No PS3... I have a Xbox 360 hooked up to that TV.

I am debating adding an AppleTV and just using that to stream my movies to the TV but would prefer to not add anymore equipment if you know what I mean.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

ycrazyy said:


> I know there were some posts a couple of years back on this, but I was hoping there might be some more updated info.
> 
> Anyway, I have a LinkStation Live HS-DH1000GL. I want to start digitizing my life (since the fiance thinks I have too many DVDs) and put a lot of them on here. My preference is to encode them in H.264, but other formats will do if necessary.
> 
> Is there a way to setup a server on my LinkStation Live to serve up digitized DVDs to my networked TiVo HDs? I'd prefer not to hack the LS if possible, but I understand if it's a necessity...


Check out the Buffalo NAS Hacking Forums for the scoop on what can be done with your LS Live.

Since the processor and RAM" in that unit is wimpy compared with a PC, it would not make sense to store them in H.264, the transcoding would take days for a half hour show. Perhaps in the future series 3 units will be able to handle h.264 natively and then it would make sense. Until then, it would need to be MPEG-2 so that no transcoding occurs.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You can probably get pyTivo running on that device to serve, but like CuriousMark says, you might want to avoid transcoding.


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

Well storing in whatever format is necessary wouldn't be a problem...

Went over to the other forum to start reading about how to get shell access to my NAS, seems overly complicated though. Maybe that was just my first impression of it. I'll give it a good read over the weekend and see where I am after that, but judging from the fact that I am not a Linux user in the slightest and don't want to completely destroy my NAS, I may go the AppleTV route.


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

I run FreeLink on my Linkstation (PPC). I installed pyTivo and tried to transcode a XviD file, but it took 30 seconds to transcode .5 seconds of video (or something like that). Completely pathetic. The only way the linkstation could work is if you stored MPEG-2 files on the Linkstation, which it would simply serve up as a fileserver, not transcoding. The processor and RAM is the killer.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Agro said:


> I run FreeLink on my Linkstation (PPC). I installed pyTivo and tried to transcode a XviD file, but it took 30 seconds to transcode .5 seconds of video (or something like that). Completely pathetic. The only way the linkstation could work is if you stored MPEG-2 files on the Linkstation, which it would simply serve up as a fileserver, not transcoding. The processor and RAM is the killer.


Yup, that is what I posted above.

Now that HD capable TiVos have their H.264 hardware codecs enabled for YouTube, it may not be long before support of H.264 video to the TiVo via TiVoToComeBack also gets enabled. Once that happens, pyTivo could be updated to support it and you will have exactly what you need. Stay tuned, things are getting interesting.


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

Hmm... just when I started reading about installing FreeLink on my LS Live... I guess maybe I will put FL on my LSL (I love acronyms) and maybe just hang before installing pyTiVo. I am no Linux expert (or beginner really) so I don't want to mess around with upgrading pyTiVo at a later date if it's at all complicated.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

ycrazyy said:


> Hmm... just when I started reading about installing FreeLink on my LS Live... I guess maybe I will put FL on my LSL (I love acronyms) and maybe just hang before installing pyTiVo. I am no Linux expert (or beginner really) so I don't want to mess around with upgrading pyTiVo at a later date if it's at all complicated.


You will get lots of good help at the PyTivo Forum if you need it. Several guys there are pretty expert with Linux.


----------

